# [DOWNLOAD] GOOGLE EDITION 4.3



## LuckyDuck69 (Jun 24, 2011)

This thread has been updated for the new release of the Android 4.3 factory image. The default kernel works perfect. Everything functions perfectly. This was made by SamMobile. As for those wondering if our M919 is compatible with this i9505G build, "_b__ased on the photo from AnadTech, the FCC ID of I9505 is A3LSGHM919, which is exactly the same as the M919._"

The original SamMobile page can be found here:
http://www.sammobile.com/2013/06/28/install-android-4-3-on-your-galaxy-s4-gt-i9505-ported-from-google-play-edition-gt-i9505g/

DeoDexed CWM flashable zip here:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ledm0xo4kvykk27/Android-4.3-I9505GUEUBMFP-Deodexed-I9505.zip

Odexed CWM flashable zip here:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/m5bxss67wxk3nl6/Android-4.3-I9505GUEUBMFP-Odexed-I9505.zip


----------



## ThugEsquire (Oct 11, 2011)

Is there an ODIN-flashable version?


----------



## ThugEsquire (Oct 11, 2011)

Found what I needed: https://plus.google.com/114244514294046200599/posts/TQfBMrZFzTK


----------



## jetsman (Sep 29, 2011)

Will this work with Verizon version of the s4. Its the i545


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

There was a newer one already leaked about a week ago, although Samsung sent take down notices, which is based on the officially released version of 4.3 (JWR66V)... This one is based on JWR66N so be aware of that if you download this..


----------

